# Looking for baby rats (females) - Ottawa, Ontario or Montreal, Quebec



## jessicadelage (Sep 21, 2013)

I live in Ottawa, Ontario and I am looking to get some baby female rats.
I am having a hard time finding somewhere that sells rats.
Does anyone know of a good place to get baby rats from or have a litter of baby rats?


----------



## morgang23 (Jun 25, 2010)

Look on Kijiji, people are always looking for homes for their rats


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Or try petfinder!!


----------



## Kelsi (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh! Ottawa Pet Rat Rescue has some cuties! check them out and support them, they rock. met one of their people at my vet and she was super kind


----------

